# Chocolate Sorbet TO DIE FOR



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a hard time sharing this with anyone because it is so good.

CHOCOLATE SORBET

3/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 oz bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
1-1/2 tsp vanilla
1 tsp instant espresso powder (or instant coffee, UGH but it works here)

Combine 2-1/2 cups water, brown sugar, granulated sugar and cocoa in a sauce pan.  Bring to a boil over medium high heat and cook, whisking occasionally, until sugar dissolves, about 5 minutes.  Reduce heat to low and boil gently for 3 minutes.

Meanwhile, set a medium bowlin an ice-water bath.  Remove syrup from heat and add chocolate, vanilla and espresso powder, whisk until chocolate is melted and well incorporated.  Pour mixture into bowl over ice-water bath and stir until well chilled (I have put the bowl into the refrigerator and it worked fine).  Transfer to ice cream maker and freeze according to maunfacturers instructions.  Makes 4 servings.  

Each 1/2 cup serving has 165 calories, 3 grams fat, 0 mg cholerterol, 38 grams carbohydrates, 18 mg sodium, 2 grams protein, 0 grams dietary fiber.  From Martha Stewart Living magazine, June 1995.  Its a good thing


----------



## Konditor (Jan 13, 2005)

If I may be so bold as to offer an alternative recipe, for those who prefer a less intensely flavored sorbet. (Loosely adapted from the formula printed in _Le Cordon Bleu Classic French Cookbook_.)

*Sorbet Chocolat Noir*

10 fl. oz. purified water
2 oz. white granulated sugar
1 oz. light corn syrup
1¾ oz. Dutch-processed cocoa powder
1¾ oz. semisweet chocolate

1. Combine water, sugar, and corn syrup in a sauce pan. Bring slowly to a boil, stirring continually. Remove from heat and gradually add cocoa powder while stirring. Continue stirring over heat until totally dissolved.
2. Meanwhile, melt chocolate in a double boiler and add to the cocoa mixture.
3. Cool mixture in ice bath. Chill thoroughly.
4. Freeze mixture in ice cream maker until firm but not hard.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

YOu are correct, Konditor, there probably are those out there who prefer it less intense, but I like the strong European semi-sweet chocolate flavor, with or without the espresso added.  Now there will be a choice.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 14, 2005)

So I'll add another good one. I too like bittersweet, and like the addition of liquor in this one.

Bittersweet Chocolate Sorbet 
1 c Sugar 
2/3 c Cocoa powder, good quality (I use Valrona) 
1 1/2 c Water 
1 ts Vanilla extract 
2 tb Brandy or rum (opt) 

1.Combine sugar and cocoa powder in a heavy-bottomed saucepan. Gradually mix in the water. Stir it in a little at a time to make a paste. 
2.Place over medium heat, bring to a simmer, and stir until the sugar dissolves. Increase the heat and bring to a boil. Boil the syrup until it is a dark, glossy brown, 1 to 2 minutes. 
3.Pour the mixture into a bowl and stir in the vanilla and liquor. Cover and chill until very cold. 
4.Pour the chocolate sorbet mixture into an ice cream maker and freeze according to directions.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> So I'll another good one. I too like bittersweet, and like the addition of liquor in this one.



kansasgirl, I like the addition of the liquor, it opens up a whole new world about ice cream.  look out cold stone


----------

